# Running wire from meter to panel



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry to say,but based on the questionand you being Half way through training.
Your half part of wiring your house should be watching a pro.

No disrespect intended.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

If your telling me that you have over two years in apprenticship, you must be sleeping in class. Call a pro to wire your house, the life you save maybe your own.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Call an electrician. He'll know what to do......


----------

